# Do these Relationship works.



## jinkazama (Nov 5, 2017)

First of all english is not my language so i am sorry for any mistakes.

I need some help about this situation.

Do any of you ever dated or thought about dating the other betreyad spouse.

Do you ever felt that your spouses left you for each other and we both are left alone and we are made for each other.

Or are there any people who actually left ther cheating partners and started relationship with the other betreyad spouse.

Is there anyone who is happily married to the other betreyad spouse.

And also i want to know about if anyone had revenge affair with the ap betreyad partner.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Certainly it can work, but you must both have time to heal before embarking on your new journey, and you must make sure the relationship isn't just about hurting your exes.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

We had a couple at work that his wife of 2 months was having lunch among other things with this married guy, and they were all friends. In the end they are getting a divorce and they are each with the others spouse. He no longer works there but the cheating x wife does, weird situation to me.


----------



## jinkazama (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks for reply 

I am attracted to her and i want her because i like her not because i want to hurt the cheating spouse.

At this time i haven't done anything. 
I just want more opinions 
And I'd be loved to know that if there are couples 
Who are living happily after.

My story is long i am just afraid people will think as a troll.


----------



## jinkazama (Nov 5, 2017)

Lostme said:


> We had a couple at work that his wife of 2 months was having lunch among other things with this married guy, and they were all friends. In the end they are getting a divorce and they are each with the others spouse. He no longer works there but the cheating x wife does, weird situation to me.


Why you think its weird ? Can you explain it?

To be honest i am also scared of people thinking that we are together just because of revenge or making our exes jealous.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

It worked for Shania Twain.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

jinkazama said:


> Why you think its weird ? Can you explain it?
> 
> To be honest i am also scared of people thinking that we are together just because of revenge or making our exes jealous.


 It's only weird, because the guy that got cheated on at work, worked there before her and he is the CFO's nephew.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Shania twain

Mmmmmmmmm good!

It would be cool to find your soul mate that way and live happy ever after. You could even send your ex's a card saying thanks glad you guys cheated now were happy without you!

Most affair relationships don't last after they blew up everybodys life. And they relize that once its not sneaking around romantic fun its not as exciting.


----------



## tom72 (Nov 4, 2017)

jinkazama said:


> Why you think its weird ? Can you explain it?
> 
> To be honest i am also scared of people thinking that we are together just because of revenge or making our exes jealous.


Who cares what they think? Are you happy? That's all that matters


----------



## jinkazama (Nov 5, 2017)

I Do Like Her 

I Think She Likes me too.

i think she wants me to initiate it. Because She is Almost 4 Years Older than me


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Are you divorced?


----------



## jinkazama (Nov 5, 2017)

OnTheRocks said:


> It worked for Shania Twain.


Whats Her Story ??:nerd:


----------



## jinkazama (Nov 5, 2017)

Satya said:


> Are you divorced?


YES:laugh:


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

All you can do is try....obviously you have some common ground, but any relationship takes time to see if there is more to build on, when what your building on are fresh scares from the pain of cheating spouses. Here is the important thing, that you want this relationship absent of the facts at hand...does that make sense? In other words had you both of you been single that both of you would be interested in the other...again time will tell...but it must begin with you asking her out....not to talk about them but the both of you...it can't be about them and the impact on both of you....you need to explore each other


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I certainly think its possible. I know of one woman who considered it Her husband had cheated on her and in her case the the OW's BH befriended her. She liked him well enough, and she really really wanted revenge against her husband and the OW. She considered sleeping with him for that reason alone. But...she knows a lot of people in our community, and word got around to her that the BH was actually a serial cheater himself, long before his wife cheated on him. She stopped talking to him after that. Realized it would have been dumb to do something stupid like that for revenge. The reality is he would've bedded her and the OW wouldn't have cared anyway, because she was done with him for years of cheating. What I am trying to say is, only move forward if its real. Not if its for revenge. Because if its only for revenge, it likely won't last, and you may find that the payback you seek isn't what you expected.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

OnTheRocks said:


> It worked for Shania Twain.


Both she and the OWH traded up — WAY up!


----------



## jinkazama (Nov 5, 2017)

ReformedHubby said:


> I certainly think its possible. I know of one woman who considered it Her husband had cheated on her and in her case the the OW's BH befriended her. She liked him well enough, and she really really wanted revenge against her husband and the OW. She considered sleeping with him for that reason alone. But...she knows a lot of people in our community, and word got around to her that the BH was actually a serial cheater himself, long before his wife cheated on him. She stopped talking to him after that.  Realized it would have been dumb to do something stupid like that for revenge. The reality is he would've bedded her and the OW wouldn't have cared anyway, because she was done with him for years of cheating. What I am trying to say is, only move forward if its real. Not if its for revenge. Because if its only for revenge, it likely won't last, and you may find that the payback you seek isn't what you expected.


Thanks for the advice.
We never had any revenge affair.
We both are single now.
I know her from school.
We never talked to each other in school.
She was senior.
And btw she has been cheated on twice before her marriage.
At this time we are just talking.
Taking babybsteps.
:smthumbup:


----------



## Loveless17 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'be heard of it working but why would you want to pursue a relationship with one-half of the problem that contributed to your spouses affair? I would think that being with their ex affair partners spouse would always be a reminder of what happened in your first marriage.


----------



## jinkazama (Nov 5, 2017)

Loveless17 said:


> I'be heard of it working but why would you want to pursue a relationship with one-half of the problem that contributed to your spouses affair? I would think that being with their ex affair partners spouse would always be a reminder of what happened in your first marriage.


To be honest i have been cheated on before but it was not a
Serious relationship.
So i think relationship with a person who understand my pain and fears will be good.

I have talked to her she has told me that fidelity and faithfulness is her no 1 priority in Relationship.
Yes i am afraid of being cheated on again but i do like her


Btw i really do not feel that she is a reminder of my first marriage.
:smile2:


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Nothing to lose but time.
Go for it.


----------



## jinkazama (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks for the encouragement.0:grin2:


----------

